# My HD6950 2GB Benchmarking,Overclocking results & Unboxing!



## Power_user_EX (Sep 2, 2011)

find the complete article : here Sapphire 6950 2GB Dirt3 edition Review 

-Regards ,
ME!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice review man. 
Rep added 


I like the unboxing pics


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2011)

Very very nice and informative. Lovely pictures.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice review. Rep added. 

Off-topic: Nice pics.


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 9, 2011)

Very cool review!


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2011)

nice review.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2011)

nice put up


----------



## silicon_fusion (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase 
Thanks for Very gud review


----------



## Tenida (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice review and top quality pics


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2011)

I like the review too.


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 10, 2011)

Great review


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 12, 2011)

Section C had to be Section A.
Really nice review.


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 12, 2011)

Thx for the support guys...


----------

